# Side effect of Mother's Milk tea?



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else noticed things were "different" when using this tea, or the herbs in it?
What I mean is...I've used it on and off 3-4 times in the last 5 weeks (whenever I felt like I easn't keeping up with DD's demand). I ususally drink 3 cups a day for like 2 days, then stop. But what I've noticed is that DD's poops turn an orangy color, and are thicker, for lack of a better word, more mucousy. She also seems to have a harder time passing them, and wakes up at about 5 am grunting really loudly, and it will go on for the better part of the morning until she finally goes. She is also more fussy.
As for me, I feel sort of gassy and constipated too. but a day or so after no tea, we are both fine.
Honestly I don't know if her constant hunger nursing or the latter is worse, or if it's all in my mind.
Anyone else??
Thanks


----------



## loewymartin (Mar 23, 2004)

I have to say I haven't noticed any difference, but I'll watch for any changes this week. I didn't have any MMT this weekend, but just had a cup this morning. I'll watch DD's poops and my intestinal wellbeing and see if anything is different from what it was this weekend!

Michelle


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

Fenugreek (which I believe is in an ingredient in mother's milk tea) irritates my stomach in a similar way. I imagine it could irritate baby, though mine didn't seem sensitive to it. I continued to take it, because it was just me suffering instead of baby....the effects lessened over time.


----------



## ksmommy (Jun 14, 2005)

never noticed any side effects either... Next time I will pay close attention, although, I hope I never need it again, I hated the feeling of losing milk and having to suppl. I only had to do it for a few hours, but I was crying the whole time!


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

You know you made me think. Yes, my ds poop was the same when I was drinking Mother's Milk. I was drinking a lot when he was first born and I thought his poop looked like this from my pre-natal pill. I think now it was probably from the tea. My ds hasn't had a problem with his poop since then and I haven't had a large amount of tea since then..

thank you...


----------



## loewymartin (Mar 23, 2004)

I wanted to follow-up on this. I had my cup of MMT yesterday morning and pumped during the day (so Kira won't get the pumped milk until tomorrow). I nursed last night/this morning and noticed she was really gassy this morning and that I was gassy last night. I didn't have any other foods that would make me gassy, so I'm wondering if there's a connection.

Also, her poop this morning was runny and green.

Michelle


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Well, I think I have noticed this too. I just thought my body was cleasing from the tea and maybe ds's body was too.... You really made me think now. Becasue alot of those herbs are suppossed to be good for your gut.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

I drank lots and lots of MMT up to when my son was a year old and I never had any side effects.
HOWEVER....I took fenugreek in capsule form and noticed a bit of an upset stomach for me and my babe...
I guess different people might be sensitive to different herbs and their dosages.


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Fenugreek is in the same "family" as PEANUTS...is there a family history of peanut allergies in the family?


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfatty*
Fenugreek is in the same "family" as PEANUTS...is there a family history of peanut allergies in the family?


Peanuts hmmm, I would have never guessed.
No no peanut allergies here.
Thanks for the info!


----------

